# brauch Hoilfe zu Notebook-Netzteil



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

brauche Hilfe beim basteln an einem Netzteil.
Habe ein Notebook-Netzteil an dem der Netzteilstecker fehlt, ist ein Delta 45GB mit Output 18V, 2.5A. Das hat ein rotes Kabel und einen Kabelkranz um das rote, zum Notebook hin. Nur keinen Stecker mehr.

Den Stecker hab ich jetzt von einem alten Ladekabel fürs Auto. Den Stecker hab ich weggeschnitten, jetzt sind da drei Kabel, ein rotes, ein schwarzes und ein weisses. 

Wie kann ich den Stecker an das Kabel des Netzteiles bringen, damit das funktioniert?

Danke für alle Antworten

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Markus (22 Juni 2003)

wie sieht der stecker den aus?
der stecker mit den drei kabeln hat vermutlich auch drei kontaktstellen.
dein laptop benötigt aber nur zwei davon. deshalb würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren, welche zwei davon benötigt werden und mit welcher polarität.

kann natürlich dumm laufen wenn die elektronik im laptop nicht verpolungssicher ist, aber was anderes bleibt dir wohl nicht übrig...

aber die elektronik der alten pc&s hält einiges aus im gegensatz zu dem schrott der neuen generationen...  :lol:


----------



## Zottel (23 Juni 2003)

Doch, da bleibt noch was anderes übrig. Meistens dürfte der Minuspol mit der Gerätemasse identisch sein. Die Masse steht auch an anderen Anschlüssen (z.B.serielle Schnittstelle PIN 5) zur Verfügung. Wenn also einer der Anschlüsse 0 Ohm nach Masse hat, dann wird er Minus sein.
Sollte das bei Deinem Gerät ganz anders sein, schreib halt noch mal.


----------

